# anyone have info on Babil Iraq?



## Olive Drab (Aug 1, 2007)

sigacts, threat analysis, demographics (shia, sunni, other breakdown), activity of quds forces, IRG, insurgent, types of attack.  I can provide SIPR, and .mil email addy for sensitive stuff.  I have no JWICS email or SCIF access yet


----------

